# Flowers ...like I see my camera...



## nathalie (Jun 8, 2014)




----------



## gonewild (Jun 8, 2014)

I like the 4th one!


----------



## Hera (Jun 8, 2014)

I like them all. Very artistic.


----------



## nathalie (Jun 8, 2014)

My favorite is the 3 and you?


----------



## PaphMadMan (Jun 8, 2014)

All good work, but the first one is by far the best.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 8, 2014)

Lovey, artistic photos.


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 8, 2014)

Gorgeous pictures


----------



## abax (Jun 8, 2014)

I love these close up and personal photographs. They remind me of my
favorite painter who loved to delve into the heart of a flower. I like them
all. You do such nice work!


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 9, 2014)

nathalie said:


> My favorite is the 3 and you?



Same here, bravo!!!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Jun 9, 2014)

What it should say is "Nathalie's flowers as seen on mushrooms!"


----------



## nathalie (Jun 9, 2014)

:rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Jun 9, 2014)

I see you understand! Tres bien!


----------



## nathalie (Jun 9, 2014)

Yes I understand and I like humor.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 9, 2014)

Well, that works great.


----------



## abax (Jun 9, 2014)

I like the last one the best. I donno why...I just do.


----------



## Ruth (Jun 9, 2014)

Very nice, hard to choose!!!


----------

